# 2011 Giant Defy 1 headset?



## greenperro (May 23, 2013)

Hi all, I just got this frame and it included the OEM FSA headset, but it seems to be missing some parts. Can anyone help me identify which FSA headset came stock on the '11's so I can order the appropriate parts? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

There isn't much to the headset. Top and lower bearings and top cover which sits below your stem. Go to a Giant dealer. They may have a set in stock. Inexpensive. Simple


----------



## greenperro (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I think I might have all the parts then. I thought I needed a crown race, but I guess this fork doesn't need it. I have lower bearing, upper bearing, split ring, spacers and top cover. I think I might be all set then. Thank again for the help.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

You have all you need  I have the same bike.


----------

